# Ecotec's



## c1gator (Sep 15, 2014)

Morning everyone, I've been reading about these jet jon conversions and they really seem to be a neat deal for the backyard builder....I personally am an avid airboater, but I have owned a few outboard jets and I am currently putting another one together...I wanted to share a little bit of info on the ecotecs because they seem to have really taken off in the airboat world, and I would think the same principles would apply for someone wanting to build a bad a$$ jet jon...The ecotec is a light weight direct injected all alluminum 4cyl engine that is turbo'd...They make huge power and torque for such a small engine...For example, a standard 383 making about 425hp with a 238 gear can swing a 78'" 3 blade prop to around 5000 rpm's...These ecotec's can swing the same prop but only 74" in length with the same gear to 5000 rpm's also...that is a rough comparison, and the pitch settings on the blades can have an affect on the rpm's, but this is just trying to give you folks an idea on how much power to weight difference there is between the two motors...Also keep in mind that the ecotec is gonna get way better fuel economy...I have been keeping up with folks down here that run these new ecotec's and they really seem to be holding up quite nicely...If you want to test the toughness of a motor then stick it on an airboat....I don't sell these motors, I just thought I would share some info to you folks that might have a desire to do something a little different....If any of you decide to do one, shoot me a PM and I can find someone down here to help you get it figured out....Have a great day...


----------



## montanaman (Oct 13, 2014)

been using the 2.2 super charged ecotec's and a few of the 2.4 na ecotecs for a cpl yrs now with very good results 

now building a few with the newer alloytec 3.6 LLT 350 hp on 87 pump gas


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 15, 2014)

Daaaaamn


----------



## montanaman (Oct 15, 2014)

here is an ecotec on a local river

https://youtu.be/g9hByWRkL9I


----------

